# ...Being Reffered To A Fertility Specialist...



## xXxJessicaxXx (Apr 26, 2012)

Hi,

My Name's Jessica, and me (21) and my fiance (23) have a beautiful litte girl and have been TTC (trying to conceive) for nearly 2 year's now with no luck at all. Me and my fiance decided to go to the doctor's about a month ago and he asked me to have all my bloods done and my fiance had to have a SA. Most of the result's was good but some was not good. So I had to have my LH/FSH, Urea, creatinine, electroloytes and liver function blood test's redone because doctor thinks iv got barretts syndrome. So I had them done today and going to see doctor sometime next week to get result's and be reffered to a fertility specialist which my doctor already told me he was doing the last time i see him, but only as soon as i had my last lot of blood done. So Getting to the point, I was wondering if anyone can help me with any advice or tip's on what happens when i go to see a fertility specialist. I would be very greatful. x x x


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi Jessica welcome to Fertility Friends hun... when you see your fertility consultant they'll go through all your test results, and talk through the treatments which would be beneficial to you and your fiance, and they'll also go through next steps and timescales for treatment, 
Wishing you all the luck in the world 
Sheila


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx (Apr 26, 2012)

Hello hun, Thank's for your help, I was a bit worried but im very greatful. Do you know if they will send me for more test's to make sure my tubes aint blocked and that. x x x


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi Jessica, when I had my initial consultation, I had to have all the tests done again at the clinic - which my gp had already done, they will quite possibly send you for a HSG scan to make sure your tubes are ok - but be prepared for a wait depending on the results of the (re) tests and what they deem the most suitable route for treatment - obviously IUI is a lot quicker as it costs a lot less, obviously, as in our case, we had to wait an age due to have ICSI, as well as being matched with a suitable sperm donor.

Best wishes 
Anything you need, just shout my luv.

Sheila


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx (Apr 26, 2012)

thanks hun. I really hope it dont take to long. I really want another baby and now its been 2 years im finding it so hard to cope with so waiting another year or so how will i cope then Im younge and should be able to have babys with no problem. My mum has 6 and my sisters on her 5th, I cant even get my 2nd. How does that work out, It obvious im the infertile one out of my family and will struggle to have babys and im the one that wanted loads of kids since i was younge. But look at me know. Cant even have a 2nd. It will brake me to hear iv got infertility problems. 

How have you coped so far. is it really hard to deal with. emotional. Sorry for all the question's im just worried & thanks for all your tips and help, im very greatful x x x


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Jessica, you are still young my lovely, and time is definitely on your side, hopefully your infertility problems can be investigated and diagnosed, and fingers crossed won't necessitate you going along the fertility treatment route.  My concern is that as you already have a child, will your pct fund fertility treatment ??- as, sadly, lots of pcts are earmaking funds to help couples who are childless, and even then some pct's allow just the one chance at treatement, whereas others (in line with NICE guidelines) allow 3 attempts.
I know my Mam had problems conceiving, whereas my sister just seemed to be a baby making machine! - It's soo hard when all you want is a baby in your arms.... I have to say I became accustomed to the regular heartache of getting incessant bfn's over 8 years of trying....our gp's weren't interested but like you, I didn;t push it as I didn;t want to hear that I was never going to be a Mum.  It wasn't til I actually got pregnant and miscarried that I found a backbone and fought tooth and nail to get answers and more importantly treatment.
I didn;t get to go through my icsi treatment til I was 39 - never in my wildest dream would I ever have imagined that I'd be giving birth to my first just a week before my 40th - that was never in my big plan !  I know that I'll need to self fund if I wanted to go through treatment again, but at my age, I've got to be realistic that by the time I save enough to do it again, I'm highly unlikely to be this lucky twice... for us, as much as I'd dearly love a sibling for my daughter, sadly it just aint gonna happen for us.

Never give up on your dream Jessica, you've got time on your side hun, and maybe, with luck, a prescription will make all the difference to you and you wont need to face the worry of fertility treatment.

Big hugs, we're here anytime for you - it is hard hun, but if you channel that determination - all you need then is lady luck to smile down on you xx
Sheila


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx (Apr 26, 2012)

awww hun thanks so much, It bought a tear to my eye reading that post, Im very greatful. x

I know that If I get reffered by my GP NHS pay for it but if I did it myself I would have to get funded By PCT or pay for it myself. But Like you said im hopeing it dont come to that. I was reading that it can take up to 3 year's to concieve a baby but it's best to get checked before then just incaes. I dunno If I can wait a year, If I was pregnant I would wait to see my baby, but Not pregnant and still not in another year, This is a painful and heart braking journey. I feel for you and your family so much, I see how lonly my little girl is and know she would love to have a brother or sister so I can see how you feel in one way, But to not be able to get that second child, Its really upsetting & I have my fx'd for ya and wish you the best of luck in your journey and do really wanna stay in touch with you. You seem to be a really lovly and understand, helpful women.  x x x


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Bless ya Jessica hun, I've had soo much support from the lovely men and women here on FF for a number of years, I'm only too happy to help give what advice and support I can - but I think just having a listening ear and an understanding shoulder to rant, rave, moan cry, whinge can be just as therapeutic - as long as you don't feel alone going through this journey - we're here for you every step of the way.

Its great that your gp is happy to refer you, but you doing all the right things, getting everything checked just to make sure that nothing has been overlooked.... leave no stone unturned and explore every avenue....sending babydust by the truckfull.
Best wishes
Sheila


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx (Apr 26, 2012)

awww thanks sweetie, i'll keep ya posted, im ringing for my blood result's tomorrow. x x x


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

How did you get on today Jessica?


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx (Apr 26, 2012)

Well Got my blood results back today and receptionist said all was normal So FX'd NO barretts syndrome for me, but im not getting hopes high, but I will hopefully see doctor soon and find out what he think's of result's, He's away untill friday so I wont be seeing him untill next week or week after, But cant wait. Hopefully all goe's well and then were being reffered, Also honey (my daughter) had hospital today for her eye check up with eye doctor and he said he was very happy with her vistion and dont have to go back for another 6 month's.  So Iv had a good day today. x x x

How you hun x


----------

